# Alternative Naturköder für Hecht



## Anglersuchti (2. September 2010)

Hallo Petribrüder, kennt jemand Naturköder für den Hechtfang abgesehen von Köderfisch und Wurm die leicht zu bekommen sind? Also nicht Frosch, Maus, Ratte und Ente. Kann man auch nur ein Stück Fleisch vom Metzger nehmen? Oder kennt ihr sonst etwas? Danke im Voraus, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Also erstens würde ich den Wurm nicht als Hechtköder auffassen |supergri Es mag zwar sein, dass ab un zu ein Hechtwinzling auf Wurm beißt, oder das Hechte beim Einholen der Montage darauf beißen, aber im Prinzip ist das eher die absolute Ausnahme!

Als Naturköder für Hecht würde ich außer dem Köfiin manchen Gewässern eventuell noch 'nen Krebs zählen. Alles andere wäre verboten |supergri
Man kann natürlich ein Fleischstück in Fischform schnitzen und durchs Wasser ziehen, aber warum sollte man dann keinen Fisch oder Kukö nehmen?!
#h


----------



## antonio (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Also erstens würde ich den Wurm nicht als Hechtköder auffassen |supergri Es mag zwar sein, dass ab un zu ein Hechtwinzling auf Wurm beißt, oder das Hechte beim Einholen der Montage darauf beißen, aber im Prinzip ist das eher die absolute Ausnahme!
> 
> Als Naturköder für Hecht würde ich außer dem Köfiin manchen Gewässern eventuell noch 'nen Krebs zählen. Alles andere wäre verboten |supergri
> Man kann natürlich ein Fleischstück in Fischform schnitzen und durchs Wasser ziehen, aber warum sollte man dann keinen Fisch oder Kukö nehmen?!
> #h



wieso das?

antonio


----------



## Angler9999 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Hallo Petribrüder, kennt jemand Naturköder für den Hechtfang abgesehen von Köderfisch und Wurm die leicht zu bekommen sind? Also nicht Frosch, Maus, Ratte und Ente. Kann man auch nur ein Stück Fleisch vom Metzger nehmen? Oder kennt ihr sonst etwas? Danke im Voraus, euer Anglersuchti


 


Ich habe da neulich ein Video gesehen wo jemand mit ner Möhre (auch Karotte genannt) Hechte fängt.

Sag mal wo der Sinn bei deiner Frage liegt.


----------



## Anglersuchti (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Meinem Vater hat auch schon ein ordentlicher Hecht auf Wurm angebissen, beim Brachsenangeln. Krebse gibt es an meinem Gewässer nicht. Frosch, Maus, Ratte und Ente sind zwar schon in Hechtmägen gefunden worden aber lebendiger ist es mir fies sie zu verwenden und toter funktionieren sie nicht (laut einem anderen Fischer).Über die Legalität müsste ich mich erst erkundigen. Dann werde ich einfach brav Köderstippen. Danke trotzdem, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## antonio (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

laut unserem figesetz sind lebende wirbeltiere verboten.
also ne tote maus könnte man dranhängen nur ob es was bringt ist die andere frage.

antonio


----------



## Anglersuchti (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Bei mir sind z.B. lebende Köderfische erlaubt.


----------



## Michl1086 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

...wo angelst na du, wenn da, wo du angelst, lebende Köderfische erlaubt sind????


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



Anglersuchti schrieb:


> Bei mir sind z.B. lebende Köderfische erlaubt.





Michl1086 schrieb:


> ...wo angelst du, wenn da, wo du angelst, lebende Köderfische erlaubt sind????




na jetzt bin ick gespannt ;+


----------



## Angelsuchti (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Habe auch mal was von nem Stück Blutwurst gelesen. Da sollen besonders große Hechte draufstehen! Habe ich in einer Rue&Rolle gelesen, bei den Tipps vom DeutschenHechtanglerClub! Glaub ich zumindest...


----------



## firemirl (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



Michl1086 schrieb:


> ...wo angelst na du, wenn da, wo du angelst, lebende Köderfische erlaubt sind????



;+#c;+

Hähhhhhh...........................?


----------



## ToxicToolz (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Na dat is ja jetzt echt verwirrend.... der TE nennt sich "Anglersuchti", der Verfasser von Posting 10 nennt sich "Angelsuchti" ...  Seid Ihr Verwandt


----------



## Angelsuchti (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Ne ich glaube nicht. Zumindest weiß ich davon NOCH nichts


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



ToxicToolz schrieb:


> Na dat is ja jetzt echt verwirrend.... der TE nennt sich "Anglersuchti", der Verfasser von Posting 10 nennt sich "Angelsuchti" ...  Seid Ihr Verwandt


 



Dann warten wir mal auf den "Angelschwuchti".:m
War wohl leicht OT.|rotwerden

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

er hat seine post geändert da stand noch was von italien drin.

antonio


----------



## firemirl (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Am Möhnesee war es z.B. per Ausnahmegenehmigung mal ne weile erlaubt mit lebendigem KöFi zu angeln, da der Hecht extrem zugenommen hatte.
Ist mitlerweile aber auch schon lange wieder passe.


----------



## daci7 (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



daci7 schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre verboten |supergri





antonio schrieb:


> wieso das?
> 
> antonio


 
 daher :m



antonio schrieb:


> laut unserem figesetz sind lebende wirbeltiere verboten.



Man kann natürlich aus so gut wie allen Lebensmitteln irgendwas Fischförmiges herstellen, wie zb. die geschnitzte Karotte oder vl. Blumenkohl am DropShot Rig?! mir erschließ sich nur der Sinn des ganzen nicht Kann ich doch auch gleich nen Kukö oder nen Kmöfi nehmen!

#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Vielleicht wären Calamari auf einen Drilling gezogen eine
Möglichkeit um z.B. über Krautbetten zu spinnen.Die sollten
doch recht gut im Wasser spielen.
Werde es jedenfalls demnächst mal versuchen.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## antonio (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



			
				daci7[COLOR="Red" schrieb:
			
		

> ;3061846]daher :m[/COLOR]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



die betonung liegt auf lebendig.
also tot geht.
du sagtest alles andere außer fisch und krebs wäre verboten.#h

antonio


----------



## angelpfeife (2. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Kannst ja ne Ratte fangen, ne Frettchenleine kaufen und nen drilling ranbinden. Im zweifelsfall sagste halt du gehst Gassi Die Viecher schwimmen sogar sehr gut

Aber warum wisste mit alternativen Ködern fischen wenn der olle Köfi eh viel besser geht?;+


----------



## alfgehda (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vielleicht wären Calamari auf einen Drilling gezogen eine
> Möglichkeit um z.B. über Krautbetten zu spinnen.Die sollten
> doch recht gut im Wasser spielen.
> Werde es jedenfalls demnächst mal versuchen.
> ...




Ja,klar.  Jürgen schreibt immer das er alles mögliche versucht,............und dann  ;+
....kommmt das: |rolleyes
.....und das: |kopfkrat
.....und das:|krach:
.....und das:#c


----------



## alfgehda (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Winke Winke |wavey:


----------



## Anglersuchti (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*



Michl1086 schrieb:


> ...wo angelst na du, wenn da, wo du angelst, lebende Köderfische erlaubt sind????


Ich angle in Südtirol (Ich bin Südtiroler). Und da ist das noch erlaubt:k. Allerdings ist es manchmal sogar bequemer mit totem Köfi zu angeln, da hat man danach nicht soviel Gras am Haken und Aal und Zander haben die toten Köder sogar lieber. Nur bei Hecht ist der lebende Köfi oft von nutzen. 
Ps, Der Köfi soll oft sogar überleben wenn man nur Lippenköderung macht, wieso sollte man ihn dann töten.
MfG, euer Anglersuchti


----------



## Anglersuchti (3. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Sorry, dass ich so eine komische Frage stellte, aber ich dachte, wenn alle mit Köfi angeln dann haben die Hechte noch keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit anderen natürlichen Ködern. Also bekommt man die großen und erfahrenen Hechte damit an der Haken. Danke für die vielen unterhaltsamen Antworten, we see us


----------



## Anglersuchti (4. September 2010)

*AW: Alternative Naturköder für Hecht*

Du Angelsuchi?, danke für deine tolle Antwort, weißt du noch wie der Angler bei Rute und Rolle die Blutwurst angebracht hat und ob er sie auf Grund oder Pose präsentierte. Mit vielem Dank, euer Anglersuchti


----------

